# relabeling t-shirts in europe?



## teetrik (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Im looking for someone who can sell me t-shirts at a good price and also put my logo in the neck, either sown in embroidered in the neck or make a screenprint/transfer in the neck. Also, and this is what I am most interested in; Anyone selling t-shirts with no label at all, completely blank? This way I can do my own prints with logo and wash instructions depending on wich teqhnique im using for the shirt at that time? I have found people who do this but the prices shoot way too high. Also I want to be able to do maybe 100 to start with and be able to come back and order 100 again and then maybe 200 and then a 100 again and so on... Besides, shouldnt a completely blank t-shirt be cheaper than one with labels on? Theres less work to make. Or? Anyone got any tips


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

article1.net sell fashion blank and all of their tags are tear off. i heard jsapparel.net has tags without their brand name on them which are located on the side leaving the neck clear. you can also purchase your blank t's and a sewing machine so you can slash the threads holding the tag/collar and sew it back up. theres also the cut right before the end and pull sideways method.. search the forums for a youtube video on how to do that.. everywhere ive seen has minimums around 500-1000pcs for relabeling unless youre asking a screenprinter to do it for you. then minimums are usually somewhere in the area of 144


----------



## TeeDawg (Oct 23, 2010)

Check out Imprints Wholesale. They offer re-labeling of all their blank t's: Gildan, Fruit of the Loom, Hanes, etc. They have a 3rd party who will print your labels, sewn or tagless, and apply them. From there you can print as needed. You will need to purchase all of the labels up front, but there is no charge for storage, which sounds like what you are looking for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I also vote for imprints wholesale , as long as you want a brand they stock


----------



## teetrik (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your help. Sice im located in europe I fear that shipping will be too much if I order from the states. Article1 dont even ship outside US, JSApparel I dont know, I didnt login there but since its in the states too probably too much to ship. However I did find a place in europe if someone is looking around like I do; Theyre called Europeanwear and they have something called "unbranded" wich means they only have washinginstructions on a tag or printed Im not sure. This is perfect, because then I can make my own print in neck or even a tag and sow it there myself wich is no problem if I can avoid the trouble of taking out a tag and stitch back the seem. Just sow it on. I have ordered some samples to see what the quality is like and how the wash instruction looks like. Should be here in a week or so. Ill let you know what I think when Ive seen them. I coud post pictures if someones interested. Thanks again for your research. I havent looked at imprints yet, will do that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Im looking for someone who can sell me t-shirts at a good price and also put my logo in the neck, either sown in embroidered in the neck or make a screenprint/transfer in the neck


For specific printer recommendations, please post in the Referrals area of the forum. You can also find local printers in your area at PrinterListings.com



> Also, and this is what I am most interested in; Anyone selling t-shirts with no label at all, completely blank?


No. Because there are required info that must go on each t-shirt before it's sold to the public, so manufacturers and wholesalers must put labels in the t-shirts.

Some make tear away labels that make it easy to relabel, but you can remove and replace just about any blank t-shirt company's label and put in your own.



> I have found people who do this but the prices shoot way too high


There is labor involved in removing and relabeling t-shirts, so you can definitely expect to pay for that service. I don't know what "high" is to you specifically, but when you're doing higher volumes, the cost isn't really too much.



> Besides, shouldnt a completely blank t-shirt be cheaper than one with labels on?


Seems that way, but unfortunately, that's not the way things work


----------



## CodeShirts (May 15, 2010)

teetrik said:


> Thank you all so much for your help. Sice im located in europe I fear that shipping will be too much if I order from the states. Article1 dont even ship outside US, JSApparel I dont know, I didnt login there but since its in the states too probably too much to ship. However I did find a place in europe if someone is looking around like I do; Theyre called Europeanwear and they have something called "unbranded" wich means they only have washinginstructions on a tag or printed Im not sure. This is perfect, because then I can make my own print in neck or even a tag and sow it there myself wich is no problem if I can avoid the trouble of taking out a tag and stitch back the seem. Just sow it on. I have ordered some samples to see what the quality is like and how the wash instruction looks like. Should be here in a week or so. Ill let you know what I think when Ive seen them. I coud post pictures if someones interested. Thanks again for your research. I havent looked at imprints yet, will do that.


Which shirt did you order teetrik?

It seems most of their "unbranded" shirts are made by continental clothing, which normally has size in the neck and brand/washing instructions in the side seam. I'd be interested to see what they remove/replace.

I've had good results removing the tags myself and heat pressing a transfer in the neck, doesn't take too long.


----------

